# Install to USB with mirror



## scrummie02 (Jan 14, 2015)

Hello.  I'm aware there's a USB memstick image for FreeBSD but what I'm looking to do is something similar to ominiOS and nappit to go where I can mirror the image using ZFS on both sticks.  This should be possible with FreeBSD?


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 14, 2015)

Yes, but don't expect reliability from USB memory sticks.


----------

